# 2005 Pathfinder - NO REVERSE



## Poochie (Apr 4, 2013)

Greetings All...

New here, and I've read through tons of pages using the search and couldn't find an answer to my issue. The problem is with the transmission, but it doesn't sound like the infamous "coolant in the tranny" story.

My 2005 started great, and ran fine all day. Stopped and went into the grocery, came out and it would not shift into reverse. The gear shift would go on the "R", but it would not engage, only rev the motor. Luckily no one was in front of me, so I drove forward out the parking spot. Pulling onto the highway, the transmission would not shift higher than 3rd gear. Pulled it over, ran the shifter through the gears a few times...still no reverse, and still no higher than 3rd gear while driving. Limped it home, and let it sit...tried it that afternoon and as soon as I turned the key, I heard a "clicking" sound instantly under the shift lever. Put it in reverse and it backed up...I backed up and down the driveway about 20 times and it worked perfectly! Got out on the highway, it drove perfectly...got it to about 60mph and it went through all the gears just like normal. Arrived home, pulled in the driveway and put it park, everything worked normal. Went to back out again...No Reverse, only the revving of engine. Rolled it out the driveway into the street, put it in Drive, and it would not go past 3rd gear again. Rode around the block, stopping, shifting through the gears, no reverse, nothing past 3rd. At least now it was throwing a code with the "CEL", beforehand it had not. Had a friend hook the computer to it, and it popped 3 different codes, all dealing with a transmission solenoid. 

I tried calling the local dealership, the parts guy said there is no solenoid in an '05, but there is a valve body that cost $1300. How can it throw a solenoid code, but there is no solenoid?

Has anyone had this experience, or know what is going on? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Poochie (Apr 4, 2013)

Just an update to the above issue.....The last 2 days, I have started the vehicle up in the afternoon after sitting all day and the Reverse function worked normally. Backed up and down the driveway several times, no issues. Took it on the highway, all gears ran flawlessly. Parked in the driveway, put it in reverse...nothing. It seems that after it gets hot the problem starts. I've been doing more reading, and found a few posts that had the same symptoms as mine. They referred to a "Rev/High clutch solenoid"...that is exactly the problems with mine, no reverse, and no high gears when the problem shows up. I called the local dealer again, told them the part I was looking for, and again the parts guy told me there are no solenoids in a 2005 Pathfinder. And again, he told me I'd have to buy the complete valve body. Going to try a different dealer today, and if all else fails it's going an indy shop next week.


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

Poochie said:


> Greetings All...
> 
> New here, and I've read through tons of pages using the search and couldn't find an answer to my issue. The problem is with the transmission, but it doesn't sound like the infamous "coolant in the tranny" story.


welcome to the forum
transmission problems are rather rare, other than the coolant contaminated failures
coolant contamination may cause valve body damage (which, if i remember correctly, contains solenoids)
have you checked for coolant contamination?
if you haven't, i sure wouldn't rule it out just yet
is your internal trans cooler by-passed?
what's your mileage?


----------



## Poochie (Apr 4, 2013)

thanks for the reply...I didn't know anything about the coolant contamination until I visited this site and started reading. after reading all the posts, i went and checked the tranny fluid. it is still bright pink, same color as what's in the bottle. it was just flushed and changed about 9 months ago. the vehicle now has 134K on the dial. the trans-cooler has not been bypassed, everything on it is stock, as it came. the reason i didn't think it was the coolant failure is because it does run great when it runs, it's not DOA or a catastrophic failure. it's like a switch not engaging, or something is bypassing the gear when the shift lever is on reverse. 

I'm going to try a different dealer today, and see about the "solenoid." hopefully their parts guy can identify the "rev/high clutch solenoid." from what i've read, it is sold seperately from the valve body. 

again, thanks for the reply!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The DTC P1767 is for the "High and low reverse clutch solenoid valve." According to ALLDATA, it's part of the Valve Body/TCM assembly. Possible causes include harness and connectors or a bad high and low clutch solenoid valve. The inspection procedure includes checking the power and ground circuit to the TCM, checking the A/T assembly harness connector for damaged pins or loose connections, and if all that is good, replace the control valve/TCM assembly. 
I also checked the parts diagram at NissanPartsZone.com and don't see the solenoid valves listed separately from the control valve assy., which is where the reverse and high clutch solenoid is located. 
So, the Nissan parts guy isn't lying. If you want a genuine Nissan solenoid, it is available only as part of the valve body. BUT, doing some Google searching, it looks like the solenoids are available separately on the aftermarket. Refer the link:

http://www.makcotransmissionparts.com/63425.html


----------



## Poochie (Apr 4, 2013)

thanks! that's exactly what i found out this morning when i talked to a different dealer. the guy actually took the time to explain it, instead of just dismissing the question. Haven't decided yet whether to spend the money on the whole body, or go with just the solenoid. 

thanks again for your help, yourself and this forum are a great asset to Nissan owners.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would just go with the solenoid, assuming the circuit is okay.


----------



## CPLTECH (Aug 29, 2010)

Just a brief comment since you recently acquired a Pathfinder. Most of the 2005 & up had or will have radiator problems that total the $5-6K trans before you are even aware of it. There is no such thing as resurrecting this complicated unit. You have to go buy a rebuilt. Count yourself fortunate the trans is still OK at this point, but spend the money to replace the radiator IMMEDIATELY or do the bypass. Too many sad stories on the Pathfinder/Frontier/Titan forums.

2006 PathFinder


----------



## Poochie (Apr 4, 2013)

CPL...thanks for the reply and input. The Pathfinder is at the shop now, dropped it off to an indy the other day. Trans is torn down and no coolant or radiator failure was found...luckily. I've asked him to do the bypass and replace the solenoid. I'm seriously considering trading it, just haven't made my mind up yet. 

If the trans is fine now, and the bypass is done...is there any future risk for more problems with the transmission. I realize you can't see the future, but any other problems to be concerned with?

Thanks again!


----------



## pyrophilus (Feb 8, 2005)

I am having similar problems, but I thought to ask because it isn't 100% similar.

My vehicle:
2005 Pathfinder LE with AWD

Symptoms:
1. When I shift into "R", the car sits there like it is in Reverse. Releasing brake will allow the car to roll with gravity.

2. Revving engine does not make the car move backwards at all.

3. When revved really high rpm, the reverse engages, and then the car rolls back

4. if I slow the reverse to a crawl and engine RPM drops below 1000rpm, the reverse gear "disengages" and car acts like it's in neutral again.

5. Symptoms used to only occur in hot summer days, now it occurs all the time, except when it is 32ºF outside.

6. I STILL HAVE all the forward gears. The car drives perfectly going forward, even in high gears.

7. There is NO CEL, and connecting OBDII shows no codes thrown.

I would like to replace the High-Low/Reverse Solenoid, but I am afraid that since my High gears work fine, it may not be the Solenoid?
Especially with #6 and #7 above, I am not sure if it IS the solenoid...

This is my wife's vehicle, and she is a schoolteacher, so the last thing I want is for her to reverse, then rev to 3000rpm, and have the car shoot in reverse with kids in the parking lot...

Thank you for any help/inputs!


----------



## pyrophilus (Feb 8, 2005)

smj999smj said:


> ...it looks like the solenoids are available separately on the aftermarket. Refer the link:
> 
> Transmission OUT OF STOCK (Available only on Valve Body) Solenoid, PWM w/Cap, RE5R05A High-Low/Reverse, Input, Di 63425


Looking at this link, it lists the High-Low/Reverse solenoid, and it says "Takes 3 solenoids".

Is it ONE solenoid for each of the High, Low, and Reverse??? If so, I guess my /05 COULD lose the reverse but still have no problems with the high gears as is my symptom?

But another question I had is, could a solenoid go bad and still NOT throw a code?

Nissan dealers says tranny prob with no codes? Then they said I need to have them replace the entire transmission (out of warranty), and we are schoolteachers that just finished paying off for this car. I have had '96 SE, '01 LE, and now the '05 LE (all purchased new), and I have had a few problems (cracked exhaust manifold on '96, EVAP canister fault in '01, rear driveshaft U-joint failure in '01), but never a transmission problem like my '05. I've done ALL repairs by myself in my driveway, so I really cannot afford to drop $5000 for a new tranny at the dealership.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

IT sounds more like a reverse clutch failure than a solenoid issue. I would recommend you have a reputable transmission shop diagnose it. It's rare for Nissan dealers to do anything more than replace a transmission with a reman unit or the occasional valve body swap. A trans shop rebuilds transmissions all the time and they will likely be a lot cheaper than your dealer.


----------



## JayBani (May 17, 2016)

I have a Pathfinder 07. It doesn't shift at all. sometimes BY CHANCE going to 1 smoothly but just for seconds. I checked the fluid it was light pink. 
What is it in your opinion. should I flush the transmission or remove the valve body?
What if coolant gets into transmission? is it dead or something?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If coolant contaminates the transmission fluid, it will turn into a white, "custard-like" goop that is never good inside the transmission! Usually the first thing to be affected will be the shift solenoids, which, IIRC, there are seven of them and can be very hard to locate separately; you often have to buy a whole control valve body/TCM assembly. It can be hard to get all of the anti-freeze out of the transmission and torque converter if it contaminated, so, when this happens, you usually find yourself having to replace or rebuild the transmission. 
Unless you have experience working on modern automatic transmissions (which, since you are asking what to do, you probably don't), I would recommend you have a reputable transmission shop diagnose the problem. If the trans fluid is clean and there is no contamination, flushing the trans will do nothing but cost you money in expensive trans fluid (about $6 quart for aftermarket synthetic ATF or around $9-$10 per quart for genuine NissanMatic Type "S" ATF). Nissan transmission don't have filters, so don't even think about that option. Rather, they use a metal screen and if you have enough debris in your fluid to clog the screen, then you need an overhaul, not a fluid service.


----------



## JayBani (May 17, 2016)

Well. Thank you.
I changed the fluid and confirmed that there is no water contamination. Problem still exists. But...
1. Before, when I started the engine I could move about 2 meters back and forth then disengaged. No difference now but the push is a little stronger. 
2. There is lots of metal debris attached to the valve body. But not that much in the fluid. Fluid is brown sticky. 
[email protected]@@ don't blame me I just bought this car to fix it.:wink@@@----
I am trying to dismantle the valve body to check inside.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Eoghan (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I bought a 2001 pathfinder last week and stupidly never put it in reverse when testing it. Anyways its mine now and I'm hoping its not a massive job to get fixed but unfortunately after bringing it to a mechanic they quoted me 5200 for a rebuild. The vehicle is only worth 2000. 
Drives perfectly going forward. Just revs when in reverse but goes nowhere. 4wd warning light on dash also. Someone mentioned the solenoid valve to me as mentioned above in a previous comment. 

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Eoghan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I bought a 2001 pathfinder last week and stupidly never put it in reverse when testing it. Anyways its mine now and I'm hoping its not a massive job to get fixed but unfortunately after bringing it to a mechanic they quoted me 5200 for a rebuild. The vehicle is only worth 2000.
> Drives perfectly going forward. Just revs when in reverse but goes nowhere. 4wd warning light on dash also. Someone mentioned the solenoid valve to me as mentioned above in a previous comment.
> ...


It's possible that it's a solenoid issue...or the snap ring popped out of its groove at the reverse clutch drum and/or the reverse clutch drum is toast. The AT section of the factory service manual has a symptom chart that points one to the possible causes and numbers them in order of likelihood ("1" being the most likely). Unfortunately, if is the the reverse clutch or snap ring, the trans must be almost completely torn down, which would make sense to do a rebuild in that case. You could try and find a good, used transmission as an option; try Car-part.com.


----------

